# Membrana teclado microondas



## LittleBastard (Dic 28, 2012)

Tengo un microondas LG MS-0747C, le falla el teclado porque si prende y ya cheque todos los demás componentes y si funcionan; es posible arreglarlo o conseguir algún repuesto?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 28, 2012)

A mi me paso lo mismo con el teclado, ya no agaraban los botones y lo que hice fue repasar las pistas del teclado con tinta de plata (lo venden en las electronicas), repase las pistas de los botones, lo tape y ya funcionaba.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2012)

Si es posible conseguir el repuesto de algún otro horno del mismo modelo. Donde los arreglan suelen venderte esas refacciones. O la idea del amigo igual es buen aunque la tinta de plata es algo cara.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2012)

Otra posibilidad es cinta adhesiva de aluminio que es realmente barata.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Dic 29, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Otra posibilidad es cinta adhesiva de aluminio que es realmente barata.



Pero seria mucho mas dificil de hacer el trabajo no??? cortar cinta a la forma de las pistas. 

De las 3 opciones la mas facil es comprar la refaccion, la mas dificil es hacerlo con cinta y la mas cara es la tinta de plata pero al final cualquiera te servia solo escojaleee 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2012)

Dependerá de como sea el circuito y de si el corte está localizado. A lo mejor basta con un trocito.


----------



## LittleBastard (Ene 2, 2013)

la membrana no tiene ningún corte, no tengo idea cual es su desperfecto, ya cheque la placa y si funciona el conector


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 2, 2013)

Verifica la continuidad en las pistas impresas hasta el conector, una por una, con esto puedes descartar algún corte muy pequeño que tenga el teclado


----------



## LittleBastard (Ene 3, 2013)

sigo sin saber cual es el problema de la membrana, ya verifique la continuidad y todo parece estar bien.
Pensé que se puede sustituir la membrana por botones y conectarlos al panel, me parece una opción viable ya que no encuentro en ninguna parte una membrana igual.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2013)

Lo mas probable es que tenga una pequeñísima fisura casi invisible, de ahí que lo de repintar quizás funcione.
Si, puedes sustituirla por pulsadores, o colocar unos mini pulsadores SMD detrás de la serigrafía pero no quedará igual.


----------



## LittleBastard (Ene 3, 2013)

Es posible que tenga esa mini fisura pero la pintura de plata es muy cara, intentare lo de los pulsadores.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 3, 2013)

También hay pegamento adhesivo; loctite lo tiene, lo que pasa es que igual es mas caro que la pintura.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 3, 2013)

¿De que parte de México eres?, si eres del DF, existe una calle llamada Luis Moya donde venden todo ese tipo de refacciones para hornos y lavadoras


----------



## LittleBastard (Ene 3, 2013)

Soy de Guadalajara y no se de un lugar donde encontrar la refacción


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 3, 2013)

Uy, entonces parece que la única opción viable es hacer lo que piensas y que ya te recomendó Scooter, sustituir la membrana con un placa con pulsadores SMD soldados. Con algo de paciencia puedes incluso montar los botoncitos de hule que suelen estar en los controles de TV para hacer los pulsadores más suaves


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2013)

:


http://fallaselectronicas.blogspot.com.ar/2010/11/cableado-de-panel-horno-microondas.html


----------



## LittleBastard (Ene 26, 2013)

Hice lo de colocar pulsadores el enlace proporcionado por DOSMETROS fue de gran ayuda, gracias a todos ahora funciona el microondas


----------



## papirrin (Ene 29, 2015)

Estoy reparando un microondas que creo que no le funciona el teclado,  o sea lo prendo, y se prende todo el  display, pero de ahi no pasa o en ocaciones si pero no funciona el teclado.

entonces mi duda es, si estuviera bloqueado algun contacto de la membrana, ¿no se supondria que quitando la membrana de su conector deberia de desbloquearse el display?

¿o estara dañada la tarjeta?

P.D. le segui en este tema porque es muy parecido a lo mio y creo que la justicia lo demanda XD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2015)

Si quitás el teclado y puenteas el equivalente a la tecla de 1 minuto , anda ?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 29, 2015)

Ya probe y si, se desbloquea y anda pero a medias, prende el foco, y si puenteo el start, no enciende el magnetron...

limpie las pistas de la membrana y ya funciona todo el teclado, pero no activa el rele del transformador del magnetron, medi la tension de la bobina del rele y no me marca voltaje. 

perdon perdon si hay 20V en el rele pero no enciende el magnetron, o sea no le llega voltaje al transformador, supongo que es el rele. no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2015)

Poné una taza con agua , puenteá el relé , enchufalo y alejate (o ponele la carcasa) y fijate si calienta.

Podria estar fallando un microswitch de puerta


----------



## papirrin (Ene 29, 2015)

Jaja, eso me sono peligroso, deja compro tambien un seguro medico... 


una pregunta antes tiene como un termistor cerca del magnetron, ¿lo puedo puentear tambien?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2015)

Medilo , debe dar continuidad . ¿ Uno redondo con una aleta y 2 tornillos  no ?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 29, 2015)

si hay continuidad

ya lo puentee y nada, haz de cuenta que mido voltaje entre el neutro del transformador y en la  fase del rele apagado y me da los 110V, pero lo enciendo y cae a 0V el voltaje, sera ese termistor, o algun otro fusible?



Somos unos genios DOSME 



> Podria estar fallando un microswitch de puerta



movi el switch de la puerta y jalo XD, deja lo cambio y le hago una prueba de uso....

comento los resultados y MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2015)

Lo peor es que seguramente hubieras aconsejado a otro de revisar los switchs de puerta  

Enjoy !


----------

